# NaNa in her new Puppia Gala ...



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I got this Puppia in today....still waiting for the black for the boys........I wish the snow would stop so we can go for a walk.....it's snowing again....


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I like these gala ones they are really nice and look quite regal!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> I like these gala ones they are really nice and look quite regal!


your girls need this!!..I love the new logo also...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Nana looks so pretty in that new Puppia.  i really want one for my girls but they already have several. lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Nana looks like a princess! I love it. Oh, and I love your screen saver too Moni with those 2 handsome hunks.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh,wow! 
Moni, I love the gala Puppia! NaNa looks great in it. I'm off to check out some gala Puppia's!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! I love that puppia! I need that one! NaNa looks beautiful in it!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi nice puppia how much do they go for thank you


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the gala puppia`s!! mine are getting new ones this month i think i might get the girls black ones... wish they done pink or purple gala`s!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my NaNa!!! You look so gorgeous like a little Queen. Where did you get this one? I need new harnesses.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So pretty! I love the puppia line of harnesses! I think I will eventually have a whole wardrobe of them for my chis!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you ladies...!!!!!!!



pam6400 said:


> Oh my NaNa!!! You look so gorgeous like a little Queen. Where did you get this one? I need new harnesses.


Pam...I got it on ebay....look for Puppia Gala....they also come in black....the black is on the way for the boys...can't wait to get them..



amyalina25 said:


> I love the gala puppia`s!! mine are getting new ones this month i think i might get the girls black ones... wish they done pink or purple gala`s!!


The black is very nice...I like the black more than the cream...



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi nice puppia how much do they go for thank you


they are around $17 and up for Puppia 



Pookypeds said:


> So pretty! I love the puppia line of harnesses! I think I will eventually have a whole wardrobe of them for my chis!!!


we all just love Puppia......


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooo lala Nana is all fancy!!!


----------

